# temp in Large Thetford fridge freezer compartment?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
The thetford fridge on my Bessacarr e560 failed recently so i thought i would "keep an eye" on the temp.Have a fridge thermometer in there and the fridge bit is ok, but the freezer is not reaching the suggested scale on the thermometer. It is running on mains electric and I have tried a couple of different settings on the control panel. On 4 bars it is minus 16 but the thermometer suggests -20 is the "safe" temp. I would normally only run it on 2 bars anyway. Has anybody else had an experience with this please?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Barry
I don't know about the "bars" but the safe working temperature for a freezer is -18 deg C and ideally a fridge should be at +3 deg C. Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford fridge*

Hi

I run my Thetford on three bars. Fridge seems cool enough and the frozen stuff is frozen.

I did have a problem last September with the temperature not going as low as it should when on 12v and 230v. It was fine on gas. The fault was traced to a slight gap in the door. The gas cooling method is more powerful and hence it was not an issue.

Russell


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

We have a Thetford fridge with the full width freezer & run it on two bars. When it was new we found it took some time to settle down compared to the dometic I had before.

Moterhomer


----------

